# [SOLVED] Suspend2, wymiękam.

## BeteNoire

JAK zmusić suspend2 do hibernacji mojego laptopa?

Przeczytałem manuala hibernate.conf, przejrzałem howto na stronie domowej suspend2, czytałem gentoo-wiki i... osiągnąłem taką konfigurację hibernate.conf:

```
# Bete's hibernate.conf

HibernateVT 9

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

AlwaysForce no

AlwaysKill no

Distribution gentoo

SaveClock restore-only yes

DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

Unmount /mnt/fat /mnt/ntfs3g /mnt/winxp

UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs vfat ntfs

UnmountGraceTime 1

RadeonTool no

FullSpeedCPU no

OnSuspend 20 echo "Dobranoc!"

OnResume 20 echo "Dzień Dobry!"

LoadModules auto

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

UnloadAllModules yes

GentooModulesAutoload yes

DownInterfaces auto

UpInterfaces auto

MuteAudio yes

PauseAudio yes

StopServices alsasound

StartServices alsasound

UseSuspend2 yes

Reboot no

EnableEscape yes

#SuspendDevice swap:/dev/hda11:0x181018

FilewriterLocation /dat/suspendfile 1024

VerifyFilewriterResume2 yes

PowerdownMethod 5

#UseSysfsPowerState disk

#PowerdownMethod shutdown

ProcSetting userui_program /sbin/suspend2ui_text

ProcSetting extra_pages_allowance 5000

EnableVbetool yes

VbetoolPost no

RestoreVCSAData yes

SwitchToTextMode yes
```

Niestety nie działa. hibernate --no-suspend przechodzi bez błędów ale już właściwe hibernate zawiesza się na ekranie SOFTWARE SUSPEND, Doing Atomic Copy, pasek postępu dochodzi do ~80% i dalej nic się nie dzieje.

W hibernate.log widać potem coś takiego:

```
Starting suspend at czw lis 9 19:59:14 CET 2006

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

hibernate: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate: [98] Executing Swsusp2ConfigSet ...

hibernate: [99] Executing DoSwsusp2 ...

hibernate: Activating suspend ...
```

Próbowałem też bazować na konfigu z gentoo-wiki

 *Quote:*   

> UPDATE:21.04.06
> 
> I just thought this configuration might be useful for you ATI-plagued guys out there  

 , bo autor napisał, że działa dla ATI, ale mi nic z tego nie wyszło. Suspend wygaszał ekran, wiatrak laptopa dalej słyszałem, dysk był wyłączony.

Jakieś pomysły?

----------

## msch

mi dziala na standardowym configu  :Smile:  jedyne co tam dodalem, to restart alsasound bo sama nie wstawala

----------

## prymitive

spróbuj wyłączyć "Local APIC support" jeśli masz takową opcję włączoną w konfiguracji jajka, u mnie to pomogło (laptop Acer 5024)

----------

## kfiaciarka

No tak, ale nie napisałes jaki masz sprzęt,

Mi na desktopie z nvidią działa bez problemu na konfigu z gentoo-wiki nieznacznie zmienionym;

```

### suspend2 (for Software Suspend 2)

UseSuspend2 yes

Reboot no

EnableEscape yes

DefaultConsoleLevel 1

Compressor lzf

Encryptor none

# ImageSizeLimit 200

#ImageSizeLimit nocache

## useful for initrd usage:

 SuspendDevice swap:/dev/sda6

## Powerdown method - 3 for suspend-to-RAM, 4 for ACPI S4 sleep, 5 for poweroff

# PowerdownMethod 5

## Any other /proc/software_suspend setting can be set like so:

 ProcSetting expected_compression 50

## Or traditionally like this:

# Suspend2AllSettings 0 0 2056 65535 5

## Or even from the results of hibernate --save-settings with this:

# Suspend2AllSettingsFile /etc/hibernate/suspend-settings.conf

## For filewriter:

# FilewriterLocation /suspend_file 1000

# VerifyFilewriterResume2 yes

 ProcSetting userui_program /sbin/suspend2ui_text

#FilewriterLocation /swap/suspend 1250

#VerifyFileWriterResume2 yes

 ProcSetting extra_pages_allowance 5000

########################################################ProcSetting disable_textmode_support 0

#ProcSetting userui_program /sbin/suspend2ui_fbsplash

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# HibernateVT 15

Distribution gentoo

# XDisplay :0

### clock

SaveClock restore-only

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### fbsplash (enable SwitchToTextMode if you use this)

FBSplash on

FBSplashTheme selfmade

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

 UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs vfat ntfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

#Mount /mnt/winda /mnt/filmy /mnt/wolna

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

# BackupGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst.hibernate.bak

### hardware_tweaks

# IbmAcpi yes

# RadeonTool yes

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

# LockXScreenSaver yes

# LockKDE yes

# LockXLock yes

# LockXAutoLock yes

### misclaunch

# OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

# OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

#OnSuspend 10 sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth0

OnSuspend 15 sudo killall dhcpcd

OnSuspend 20 echo "Hibernating Gentoo Linux"

OnResume 10 sudo /sbin/dhcpcd eth0

#OnResume 10 sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart

OnResume 20 echo "Resuming previous system state"

### modules

# UnloadModules snd_via82cxxx usb-ohci

#UnloadModules fglrx

 UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

 GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### pcmcia

# EjectCards yes

### programs

 IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

# RestartServices postfix

# StopServices alsasound

# StartServices aumix

RestartServices alsasound hotplug

### vbetool

 EnableVbetool yes

# RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

# VbetoolPost yes

# RestoreVCSAData yes

### xhacks

SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

### xstatus

## This can be set to gnome, kde or x:

# XStatus gnome

# XSuspendText Preparing to suspend...

# XResumeText Resuming from suspend...

## When using XStatus x, and you have xosd installed:

# XosdSettings --font -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--*-120-*-*-c-*-*-* --colour=Green --shadow 1 --pos bottom --align center --offset 50
```

----------

## kneczaj

A może spróbuj suspend do swapa jeśli masz swapa, ja też miałem problemy  suspendem do pliku, skonfiurowałem sobie na swap i działa  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Suspend do swapa odpada, mam giga ramu i 128 partycje swap.

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 81)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ATI (rev 80)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80)

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 80)

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SB400 - AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 43)
```

Konfig kernela jest TU

----------

## ukl

Potwierdzam problemy z suspendem... Kiedyś przynajmniej 2disk działało, a teraz nawet to nie chce.. (sprzęt taki sam)

2ram: robi ładny suspend, ale matryca nie dostaje zwis przy próbie przywrócenia (matryca nie świeci)

2disk: staje na "Doing atomic copy"

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a31 (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 81)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ATI (rev 80)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80)

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 80)

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SB400 - AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]

09:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller

09:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

----------

## BeteNoire

 *prymitive wrote:*   

> spróbuj wyłączyć "Local APIC support" jeśli masz takową opcję włączoną w konfiguracji jajka, u mnie to pomogło (laptop Acer 5024)

 

Wyłączenie tego na moim laptopie to bardzo głupi pomysł

```
hdc: lost interrupt
```

i sobie moge czekać i czekać na zabootowanie...

Dodam, że u mnie w momencie zawieszenia się hibernacji słychać trzask z głośników, może to ma jakieś znaczenie diagnostyczne?

----------

## prymitive

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *prymitive wrote:*   spróbuj wyłączyć "Local APIC support" jeśli masz takową opcję włączoną w konfiguracji jajka, u mnie to pomogło (laptop Acer 5024) 
> 
> Wyłączenie tego na moim laptopie to bardzo głupi pomysł
> 
> ```
> ...

 

u mnie też słychać trzask więc tym sie nie przejmuj, co do apic'a to moge tylko powiedzieć, że u mnie też system wisiał jak u Ciebie i dopiero wyłączenie go pomogło, może przy jajku bez apic'a trzeba włączyć/wyłączyć jakieś inne opcje, np.

spróbuj wyłączyć SHARING PCI IDE interrupts (gałąź device drivers/ata itd) ( masz w konfigu włączone: CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y)

----------

## BeteNoire

To jest nie do przeskoczenia, już zaraz po instalacji Gentoo stwiedziłem ten problem z traceniem przerwania przez napęd.

Przed chwilą próbowałem znów w różnych kombinacjach i ciągle to samo. Po prostu l-apic, io-apic i shared interrupts muszą być włączone.

----------

## ukl

Na tym układzie są w ogóle duże problemy z przerwaniami... Ja doświadczałem problemów z przerwaniem przypisanym do eth... problematyczne było także pcmcia  :Smile:  ale poza hibernacją.. te dwie rzeczy na razie działają  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Suspend do swapa odpada, 

 

no ja do swapa mam bez problemu  :Wink: 

----------

## msch

a jaka masz wersje kernelka? suspend2-sources-2.6.18? mi ta wersja wogole sie odpalic nie chce, dzisiaj zsyncowalem portage i widze, ze jest zamaskowana przez package.mask

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *msch wrote:*   

> a jaka masz wersje kernelka? suspend2-sources-2.6.18? mi ta wersja wogole sie odpalic nie chce, dzisiaj zsyncowalem portage i widze, ze jest zamaskowana przez package.mask

 

zamaskowana (package.keywords by ~x86 keyword)? ja mam ~x86 system :> i sie emrguje:) http://packages.gentoo.org zerknij sobie

----------

## BeteNoire

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> ? ja mam ~x86 system :>

 

Ja również. 

Ten suspend2-sources to przecież gentoo-sources+patch suspend2, więc jak może się nie odpalić?

----------

## kneczaj

Może masz za mały suspend file, jak masz 1G ramu to plik do hibernacji powinieneś mieć chociaż 1,5G (ale nie wiem czy z wyłączoną kompresją (bo masz wyłączoną) nie trzeba jeszcze więcej).

Ja mam 384M ramu i swap 500M, włączoną kompresję i chodzi.

EDIT:

a tak w ogóle to próbujesz hibernacji z włączonymi czy wyłączonymi X-ami?, jak masz włączone to spróbuj wyłączyć i wtedy spróbować czy chodzi

EDIT:

Mogę jeszcze powiedzieć, że w moim hibernate.conf mam jeszcze 

```
DefaultConsoleLevel 1
```

a linijkę dotyczącą zegara mam taką:

```
SaveClock restore-only
```

zamiast 

```
SaveClock restore-only yes
```

wydaje się, że parametr  SaveClock może mieć wartości "yes", "no" lub "restore-only", ale jednocześnie nie może mieć i "restore-only", i "yes"

----------

## BeteNoire

Rozmiar mojego suspendfile nie ma znaczenia, czy ustawię na 1024 czy 1500 czy 2048 to się tak samo zawiesza.

Co do wartości SaveClock to wydawało mi się, że należy ją ustawić na yes lub no (boolean), poza tym skrypt przeważnie wypluwa ostrzeżenie jeśli jest błąd w hibernate.conf... No nie wiem, spróbuję, ale mam już dość ciągłych rebootów, kończących się przymusowym poweroffem :/

Acha, próbuję hibernować zawsze bez X.

Edit: zmiana opcji dotyczącej zegara nic nie daje. Ten sam "efekt".

----------

## RedHand

 *prymitive wrote:*   

> spróbuj wyłączyć "Local APIC support" jeśli masz takową opcję włączoną w konfiguracji jajka, u mnie to pomogło (laptop Acer 5024)

 

Nie mam tej opcji w ustawienia kernelka :/ Jak wyedytuję konfiga ręcznie to i tak podczas mejkowania jajka automagicznie się przestawia to na y. Hym... I najważniejsze mam taki sam laptop (Aspire 5024) na 64bitowym Gentoo.

----------

## msch

```

ms@ms-laptop ~ $ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv suspend2-sources

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.17-r6  USE="-build -symlink (-ultra1)" 38,108 kB

Total size of downloads: 38,108 kB

ms@ms-laptop ~ $ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv \>\=suspend2-sources-2.6.18

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=suspend2-sources-2.6.18" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.18 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

ms@ms-laptop ~ $   

```

dzisiejszy sync

EDIT

kurde sooryy  :Razz:  zapomnialem ze sam osobiscie z wlasnej woli sobie to zamaskowalem  :Razz: Last edited by msch on Fri Nov 10, 2006 6:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kneczaj

 *Quote:*   

> Edit: zmiana opcji dotyczącej zegara nic nie daje. Ten sam "efekt".

 

A dodałeś linijkę:

```
DefaultConsoleLevel 1
```

bo ja mam coś takiego

----------

## milu

@BeteNoire: zwiększ Verbosity i Logverbosity to powinien trochę więcej informacji wywalić w którym miejscu się zatrzymuje.

----------

## BeteNoire

Po ustawieniu ich na 3... niewiele się zmienia. Żadnych błędów nie widać.

```
Starting suspend at sob lis 11 13:10:08 CET 2006

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFileGet ...

hibernate: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ...

hibernate: [10] Executing EnsureSwsusp2Capable ...

hibernate: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ...

hibernate: [15] Executing MuteAudio ...

hibernate: [15] Executing PauseAudio ...

hibernate: [20] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc1 ...

Executing echo "Dobranoc!"...

Dobranoc!

hibernate: [30] Executing ServicesStop ...

Executing /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

 * Service alsasound stopping

 * Service alsasound stopped

Executing /etc/init.d/hotplug stop

 * Service hotplug stopping

 * Service hotplug stopped

hibernate: [45] Executing FSTypesUnmount ...

hibernate: [50] Executing FilesystemsUnmount ...

hibernate: [60] Executing NetworkStop ...

Bringing down interface eth0

 * Service net.eth0 stopping

 * Service net.eth0 stopped

hibernate: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ...

Saved /proc/sys/kernel/modprobe is /sbin/modprobe

hibernate: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadAll ...

Unloading module svgalib_helper...

Unloading module ndiswrapper...

hibernate: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ...

Unloading blacklisted modules listed /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules

Module version for ipw2100 is

Module version for ipw2200 is

Module version for ndiswrapper is 72704

hibernate: [93] Executing DiskCacheDisable ...

hibernate: Disabling disk cache on /dev/hda

hibernate: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ...

xhacks: changing console from 1 to 15

hibernate: [97] Executing ChangeToSwsuspVT ...

hibernate: [97] Executing VbetoolSaveState ...

hibernate: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate: [98] Executing Swsusp2ConfigSet ...

hibernate: [99] Executing DoSwsusp2 ...

hibernate: Activating suspend ...
```

Zrobiłem odpowiednią partycję swap, zmieniłem Image Storage na swapwriter ale też nie pomogło.

Znalazłem wzmiankę o problemach stwarzanych przez USB w pewnych konfiguracjach sprzętowych, więc skompilowałem całą obsługę USB jako moduły. Dalej się wiesza tyle że... wypisuje "failed to write chunk of image" czy coś w ten deseń.

----------

## radek-s

U mnie pomogło wkompilowanie sterowników ATI zamiast VESA (jak to dej pory miałem) w jądro. 

Mam za to inny problem i podpinam się do wątku: Hibernate-ram i hibernate - dziala, ale jak komputer sie obudzi - juz sie nie restartuje, wywala linijke restarting system i recznie trzeba go zrestartowac.....

moze ktos wie jak to rozwiązać - podpinam się do wątku.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> U mnie pomogło wkompilowanie sterowników ATI zamiast VESA (jak to dej pory miałem) w jądro. 

 

Nie wiem co masz na myśli, ale ja używam ati-drivers.

----------

## ro-x

dzisiaj skompilowalem sobie najnowsze gentoo-sources z opcja hibernacji i w menu gnome dodalo mi samo pozycje hibernate i dziala to bosko  :Smile:  rzadnych programow nie doinstalowywalem.

----------

## Piecia

U mnie na laptopie Compaq Presario z Ati Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M hibernate działa, nawet z Xów, ale już hibernate-ram powoduje, że w sumie laptop się "podnosi" (tak bynajmniej widać z logów) ale matryca jest ciągle czarna(i z konsoli i z Xów) no i kończy się resetem. Jak na razie sam hibernate w zupełności wystarczy ale  trzeba będzie posiedzieć nad tym.

----------

## RedHand

Spróbuj radeontool, on może zaświecić i zgasić matrycę. Dodaj odpowiedni skrypt do resume. Może podziała.

----------

## BeteNoire

Na najnowszych źródłach suspend2 hibernuje ładnie system ale... go nie odhibernowuje. Proces odmrażania zatrzymuje się na komunikacie 

```
Suspend 2.2.9: Resuming enabled
```

 po czym po kilku sekundach następuje zwiecha sprzętu objawiająca się miganiem diodek. "Odwieszam" przez odcięcie zasilania a po restarcie wyskakuje komunikat o błędzie i suspend radzi mi uruchomić system normalnie, bez resume.

----------

## Piecia

Ja powoli rezygnuję z suspend, bo po odhibernowaniu system dziwnie działa, np. scroll w touchpadzie przestaje działać. No i ciągle brak mi dobrze działającego hiebrnate-ram na moim laptopie (ekran czarny a w logach brak jakiekolwiek informacji coby system wstawał, aczkolwiek słychać jak dysk zaczyna pracować).

----------

## BeteNoire

Ostatnio z ciekawości zrobiłem suspend do swapa na najnowszych suspend2-sources i... zadziałało. Magia jakaś czy coś... Komputer wstał i działał. Był jakiś błąd ale już nie pamiętam czego dotyczył. Nie daję SOLVED bo nie wiem co było powodem, że hibernacja zadziałała ani nie wiem czy będzie dalej działać. Potestujemy, zobaczymy...

----------

## ro-x

BeteNoire, a hibernate-to-ram zadzialalo? bo u mnie suspend do swapa dziala, natomiast do ram'u ani troche. przy wbiciu mem do /sys/power/state ekran gasnie na chwile, poczym zapala sie jakby nic sie nie stalo...

----------

## BeteNoire

Nie próbowałem. Brak czasu.   :Confused: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Bump.

Wygląda na to, że... to działa  :Smile: 

Odmaskowałem najnowsze źródła suspend2 2.6.20-r3 i ku mojemu zadowoleniu komputerek zasypia i wstaje bez zwiech.

Bardzo mi się podoba opcja blokowania ekranu w KDE po obudzeniu systemu.

Pozostaje problem ginącego kickera, którego jak do tej pory po odhibernowaniu odpalam z palca.

EDIT: Kicker ginie kiedy jest w nim umieszczony aplet Kmiksera z takiego powodu, że urządzenie /dev/dsp jest wpisane do listy niekompatybilnych a alsasound jest wyłączany podczas hibernowania.

----------

## kneczaj

Zrób tak, żeby nie wyłączało alsasound na czas hibernacji i będzie działać z kmikserem. Mam tak i jest OK

----------

## BeteNoire

Spróbuję, chociaż pamiętam, że na 2.6.20 dźwięk po prostu nie odmrażał się.

----------

